# 2 Bunnies Need New Home - CT



## indus49 (Jul 21, 2014)

We have two spayed female rabbits, hotot/californian mixes, that need a new home. We have one small child and plans for another, so we don't think ours is the best environment for them anymore.

They're almost 5, lived inside the entire lives - comfortably! Litter box trained, live in a hutch with generous "front yard" ... and a little used to the finer things in life (regular veggies, premium pellets, Sweet Meadow hay)

If you could find it in your heart to help me find these girls a good home, I'd appreciate it. Our other attempts - Craiglist, local pet stores, etc - have come up empty.

You can contact me directly: johnsag49 -- at -- hotmail --dot-- com, or via PM.

Thanks all


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 21, 2014)

:goodluck


----------



## randikittybun (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi, my name is Randi, I'm interested in meeting your bunnies. Is there an adoption fee? Where in conneticut are you?


----------

